# Off Topic: $3 burrito/rice bowl on halloween @ Chipotle



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Just finished my Halloween day @ Chipotle with $3 Rice Bowl w/Stake and Guacamole. Get it if you have not got your meals yet. https://chipotle.com/boorito

Update: Our Chipotle was giving this offer to everyone, no costume is required but YMMV


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

No, this IS on topic. Drivers have to eat sometime. Good call out.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

The dysentery won't kick in until after your 3 hr block is over.... you hope.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

jester121 said:


> The dysentery won't kick in until after your 3 hr block is over.... you hope.


Its more than 3.5hrs but nothing yet, but usually happens within 2hrs after eating at Taco Bell!


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Ya see, down in Texas...when we're not chasin' farm animals around,
local folks here really enjoy themselves a heapin' mess of tex-mex slop.

Sure the kids that work in these places pick their nose and their ass
right before they handle the food, but they're our kids, God luv 'em and we don't care what they do.
It really all comes down to Friday nite high school football anyway.

Whatever it takes to clinch that state championship..
...and if that means eating fecal bacteria, well hell, it's all for the love of the game.


----------

